# 204 vs 22 mag



## 270hunter (Dec 18, 2008)

anybody out there have any idea what would be better 
204 or 22 mag


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Dec 18, 2008)

depends on what you want one for ....


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Dec 18, 2008)

22Mag=1800FPS. 204=4000+Fps.


----------



## njanear (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, tell us what you are looking to do with the rifle and let us go from there....


----------



## Randy (Dec 18, 2008)

270hunter said:


> anybody out there have any idea what would be better
> 204 or 22 mag


I own both and I would say the 22 mag if you have to choose.  The 22 mag can be used on any small game, vermin, or predators out to 100 yards maybe even more on small game.

The 204 in Georgia is pretty much limited to yotes though ranges out to 400 yards or more are possible.

There just are not that many places to shoot to take advantage of the 204's range  on coyotes in Georgia.

The 204 is fun to shoot.  You can literally watch it hit a target at range because there is little or no recoil.  But aside from paper and long range yotes it is worthless.


----------



## ATLRoach (Dec 19, 2008)

Randy said:


> I own both and I would say the 22 mag if you have to choose.  The 22 mag can be used on any small game, vermin, or predators out to 100 yards maybe even more on small game.
> 
> The 204 in Georgia is pretty much limited to yotes though ranges out to 400 yards or more are possible.
> 
> ...



x2 I have seriously considered selling off my WOA 204R upper due to this but I sure do love watching the red mist.


----------



## 270hunter (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 19, 2008)

I got a 22mag this year for Christmas,over the 17hmr(Something) for hog hunting, which is really just a simple "upgrade"(Beyonce sounds in.....lemme lemme lemme upgrade ya)
from a22lr, which WILL kill a hog!

I cant wait to put a shot in a porker with it! 
I'll let you know how it turns out, if I ever get a chance to.
I can say it will blow a squirrels head almost completely off of its body! So yes , Got my first kill with it yesterday!

Anyway, This bolt action versus the semi of my lr is so smooth but feels so powerful, I absolutely LOVE IT!


----------



## 270hunter (Dec 21, 2008)

well i have a 22mag i thinking of trading it


----------



## earl (Dec 21, 2008)

If you decide to trade , shoot me a pm .thanks


----------



## Randy (Dec 21, 2008)

270hunter said:


> well i have a 22mag i thinking of trading it



Why?  What is wrong with it?


----------



## GAJoe (Dec 22, 2008)

I like to hunt hay fields and pastures for clear shots. I typically get on the down-wind side of the field and pull the coyote into the edge of the opposite or quartering side. Shots over 120yds account for two thirds of my kills. If I were limited to 100yds I would have to set-up totally differently. With my .204 my gun vs range doesn't keep me from getting the shot. 
GAJoe


----------



## SongDogSniper (Dec 22, 2008)

Keep in mind where you plan to hunt.  If you will be on public land going after coyote/predators remember that you are limited to the legal gun for current open season.  This means unless its deer season, you have to shoot .22 or smaller RIMFIRE  and while this may limit shot distance, it is the law.  I wish I could use my .22 hornet more often as its my go to varmit gun, but the .22 mag is rimfire, cheap, lethal to 125 yds(on varmits) ,and legal during any closed or open season for coyote.  Remington 597 magnum gives a quick follow up shot.


----------



## 270hunter (Dec 23, 2008)

for those interested in a trade post pics
moncriefcraig@yahoo.com


----------

